# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Δημόσια Διαβούλευση για τον Ε.Κ.Κ.Ζ.Σ.

## dti

*Πηγή: Υπουργείο Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών*

26/04/2005 

1. Ο Εθνικός Κανονισμός Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων (ΕΚΚΖΣ) περιέχει τις διατάξεις που εφαρμόζονται σε μόνιμες εκχωρήσεις, σε περίοδο ειρήνης, στην Ελληνική Επικράτεια για τη χρήση του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων από 9 kHz μέχρι 1000 GHz..
2. O ΕΚΚΖΣ έχει σκοπό την ορθή χρήση του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται από κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο σαν βασικό βοήθημα. Γι' αυτό πριν από την εισαγωγή από το εξωτερικό η την σχεδίαση και κατασκευή νέων συστημάτων ραδιοεπικοινωνίας πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να εξασφαλίζονται οι προβλεπόμενες από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία εκχωρήσεις ραδιοσυχνοτήτων από την αρμόδια Αρχή.
3. Εκχωρήσεις συχνοτήτων που δεν είναι σύμφωνες με τον ΕΚΚΖΣ πρέπει να σταματήσουν να λειτουργούν ή να συμμορφωθούν με αυτόν το ταχύτερο δυνατό και πάντως όχι μετά την έναρξη ισχύος της παρούσας απόφασης, εκτός αν καθορίζεται μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία σε σχετικά άρθρα των Τελικών Πράξεων της Παγκόσμιας Διάσκεψης Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (Γενεύη 2003) ως και σε παραπομπές του Πίνακα Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων.
4. Οι εκχωρήσεις της παραγράφου 3 θα προστατεύονται στο μέτρο του δυνατού και μέσα στα χρονικά όρια της παραγράφου αυτής.
5. Ο ΕΚΚΖΣ δεν εφαρμόζεται στις διεθνείς σχέσεις. Η διεθνής προστασία ισχύει για τις Υπηρεσίες που είναι σύμφωνες με την κατανομή συχνοτήτων του Κανονισμού Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (ΔΚΡ), που σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 4 του Καταστατικού Χάρτη της Διεθνούς Ένωσης Τηλεπικοινωνιών, συμπληρώνει τις διατάξεις του Καταστατικού Χάρτη και της Σύμβασης.
6. Για ειδικές κατηγορίες χρήσεως ραδιοσυχνοτήτων όπως τηλεχειρισμός, τηλεμέτρηση, ασυρματικά μικρόφωνα, συστήματα κλήσεως προσώπων κλπ. που δεν εντάσσονται σε καμία από τις Υπηρεσίες Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών που ορίζονται στο άρθρο 1 τμήμα ΙΙΙ του Κανονισμού Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών, μπορούν να καθορισθούν με άλλες αποφάσεις του Υπουργού Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών συχνότητες από ζώνες ραδιοσυχνοτήτων που έχουν κατανεμηθεί στην Σταθερή Υπηρεσία ή την Κινητή Υπηρεσία ή και τις δύο. (περισσότερα. . .)

Για τις παρατηρήσεις σας στείλτε e-mail στο: [email protected]

----------


## dti

Μερικά σχόλια (Internet / Wireless) από ένα γρήγορο διάβασμα του Κανονισμού.

----------


## papashark

> Μερικά σχόλια (Internet / Wireless) από ένα γρήγορο διάβασμα του Κανονισμού.


Γιατί βρε Δαμιανέ πρέπει να διαβάζουμε κάθε φορά και προκλήσεις, κακίες και άλλα γαλλικά ?

Διάβασα αυτά που έγραψες, και αυτό που μου έμεινε είναι μόνο η τελευταία παράγραφος....




> 10. Η απομόνωση στην οποία οδηγήθηκε το awmn από ορισμένους, σε συνδυασμό με το νέο Κανονισμό Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων και τον επικείμενο νόμο για τις Ηλεκτρονικές Επικοινωνίες, διαμορφώνουν μάλλον ένα αρνητικό περιβάλλον για το awmn...


Έκανες μερικά σχόλια, και στο τέλος πέταξες την μπηχτή σου....

Πάλι flame θα κάνουμε ?

θα σου ζητήσω πολύ ευγενικά να διαγράψεις το αρνητικό σχόλιο προς τους "ορισμένους", όποιοι και αν είναι αυτοί (παρότι δεν θεωρώ τον ευατό μου σαν έναν από αυτούς). Σε αντιθετη περίπτωση θα παρακαλέσω τους mods, να σβήσουν το λινκ προς τον δικτυακό σου τόπο, καθότι προκαλεί...

----------


## papashark

> 1. Ο Εθνικός Κανονισμός Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων (ΕΚΚΖΣ) περιέχει τις διατάξεις που εφαρμόζονται σε μόνιμες εκχωρήσεις, σε περίοδο ειρήνης, στην Ελληνική Επικράτεια για τη χρήση του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων από 9 kHz μέχρι 1000 GHz..



Με λίγα λόγια ο ΕΚΚΖΣ είναι ένα συνωθήλεμα τον αποφάσεων που έχουν βγει μέχρι στιγμής, δηλαδή προεδρικών διαταγμάτων, υπουργικών αποφάσεων, κλπ.

Δεν νομοθετεί και δεν ορίζει αλλαγές ο ίδιος, ενώ πάντα παραπέμπει για λεπτομέρειες στην κείμενη νομοθεσία.




> 2. O ΕΚΚΖΣ έχει σκοπό την ορθή χρήση του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται από κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο σαν* βασικό βοήθημα*. Γι' αυτό πριν από την εισαγωγή από το εξωτερικό η την σχεδίαση και κατασκευή νέων συστημάτων ραδιοεπικοινωνίας πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να εξασφαλίζονται οι *προβλεπόμενες από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία εκχωρήσεις ραδιοσυχνοτήτων* από την *αρμόδια Αρχή*.


Με λίγα λόγια δεν βλέπω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι, στους 2.4 τα πράγματα παρέμειναν ως είχαν (τα σταθερά λινκ για ραδιοτηλεοπτικούς είχαν φύγει από πριν ενώ τα κινητά προυπήρχαν), για το άνοιγμα των 5 γίγα σε εσωτερικούς χώρους το ξέραμε εδώ και κανα χρόνο, ότι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες παίζουν στους 5.8 με άδεια από το ΥΜΕ (καθότι ανοίκουν εκεί και όχι στην ΕΕΤΤ), ενώ ήταν γνωστό και τα short range devices στους 5.8 καθότι αποτελούν ISM band. 

Αυτό που προσωπικά δεν ήξερα και έχει σημασία για εμάς τους Πειραιώτες αλλά και όσους βλέπουν Πειραιά, είναι ότι το VTS (Vessel Traffic System) θα δουλεύει λίγο κάτω από τους 5.725 οπότε θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε να μην επηρεάζουμε τα ραντάρ τους γιατί θα μας σκίσουν.

[quote]1. Επιβεβαιώνονται οι φήμες που θέλουν το ΥΜΕ να αναλαμβάνει ενεργό ρόλο στη διαχείριση του ραδιοφάσματος.
2. Δεν αναφέρονται πουθενά οι όροι wlan, wi-fi, ασύρματες κοινότητες...
3. Αναφέρονται όροι όπως RLAN, HIPERLAN.
4. Αναφέρονται αρκετές ISM μπάντες
5. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες (που έχουν άδεια) θεωρούνται νόμιμοι χρήστες στις μπάντες που προορίζονται για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση.
6. Η μπάντα των 2.4 GHz (2400-2483,5 ΜΗz) διατίθεται για την εκχώρηση συχνοτήτων κινητών συστη

----------


## dti

Απίστευτο ...κι όμως Ελληνικό!

*ΑΛΛΑΞΕ* ο τίτλος στην προαναφερόμενη σελίδα του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών και τώρα λέει "*Δημόσια Διαβούλευση* για τον Εθνικό Κανονισμό Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων 2005".

Και στο τέλος του κειμένου προστέθηκε:
" *Για τις παρατηρήσεις σας στείλτε e-mail στο: [email protected]* "


Μάλλον ...μας θυμήθηκαν! Ή κάποιοι από το Υπουργείο διαβάζουν το forum!  ::  

Να λοιπόν η ευκαιρία που ζητούσαμε για να εκθέσουμε εφ' όλης της ύλης τις απόψεις μας σε αυτούς που θα είναι πολύ σύντομα απ' ότι φαίνεται οι υπεύθυνοι για τη διαχείριση του ραδιοφάσματος!

...κι αφού άλλαξε η σελίδα του Υπουργείου θα κάνω κι εγώ μερικές αλλαγές εκεί που πρέπει.  ::

----------


## dti

> Να λοιπόν η ευκαιρία που ζητούσαμε για να εκθέσουμε εφ' όλης της ύλης τις απόψεις μας σε αυτούς που θα είναι πολύ σύντομα απ' ότι φαίνεται οι υπεύθυνοι για τη διαχείριση του ραδιοφάσματος!


Προτείνω να γίνει συνάντηση στην έδρα του Συλλόγου, το πολύ σε μία εβδομάδα, όσων πιστεύουν οτι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν να φτιαχθεί το κείμενο που θα εκθέτει τις απόψεις μας. 
Καλό θα είναι να υπάρξει προετοιμασία και υποβολή προσχεδίων στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου.
Επίσης, θα πρότεινα το Δ.Σ. να επικοινωνήσει μέσω email με τους υπεύθυνους της διαβούλευσης για να γνωρίζουμε μέχρι πότε έχουμε περιθώριο να υποβάλλουμε τις θέσεις μας.

*Η ευκαιρία είναι μοναδική και δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη!*

----------


## argi

dti++ για την πρόταση κινητοποίησης. Κι εγώ πιστευω πως είναι καλή ευκαιρία που δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη...

@dti, papashark

Αφού το ψάχνετε παιδιά και έχετε και μια άποψη, δεν κάνετε και μια αρχική εισήγηση να δούμε τι γίνεται και πως μπορούμε να έχουμε μια συγκροτημένη φωνή (με ελπίδες να ακουστεί...)? 

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι αυτή η συζήτιση πρέπει να γίνει δημόσια στο Forum.

----------


## sotiris

> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι αυτή η συζήτιση πρέπει να γίνει δημόσια στο Forum.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=158215#158215

----------


## papashark

> dti++ για την πρόταση κινητοποίησης. Κι εγώ πιστευω πως είναι καλή ευκαιρία που δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη...
> 
> @dti, papashark
> 
> Αφού το ψάχνετε παιδιά και έχετε και μια άποψη, δεν κάνετε και μια αρχική εισήγηση να δούμε τι γίνεται και πως μπορούμε να έχουμε μια συγκροτημένη φωνή (με ελπίδες να ακουστεί...)? 
> 
> @rg!


Eγώ ντρέπομαι να ξαναεμφανιστώ στην ΕΕΤΤ με το awmn, δεν θέλω να φαίνετε επ' ουδενί λόγο το όνομα μου....

Άσε που δεν μπορώ να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ με θεωρείες του στυλ "Μάλλον ...μας θυμήθηκαν! Ή κάποιοι από το Υπουργείο διαβάζουν το forum!".....

Άμα δεν πατάμε στην γη, αλλά νομίζουμε ότι περπατάμε στο φεγγάρι, απλά θα ξαναγίνουμε ρεζίλι.......


Όταν σοβαρευτούμε, τότε να το συζητήσουμε, ειδάλλως θα γελάνε πάλι μαζί μας.....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι αυτή η συζήτιση πρέπει να γίνει δημόσια στο Forum.
> 
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=158215#158215



Ευτυχώς δεν έχω δικαίωμα πρόσβασης στον σύλλογο, θα γλυτώσω  ::

----------


## ngia

Λοιπόν *Δευτέρα* στην έδρα , *7:00* ώρα όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.

Ας κάνει όποιος μπορεί την προετοιμασία του, χρειαζόμαστε ένα brainstorming τη Δευτέρα, που να οδηγήσει σε ξεκάθαρη άποψη για το τι θέσεις έχουμε και το τι συγκεκριμένα θέλουμε, σε σχέση με τον ΕΚΚΖΣ.

*Η ευκαιρία είναι μοναδική και δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη!*

----------


## pstratos

7:00 ??? βρε δε θα δουλέψουμε σε φάμπρικα!!! Ας βάλουμε μια λογική ώρα γιατί αν καθυστερήσουμε όλοι επίτηδες θα γίνει το μπάχαλο. Ας πούμε 10¨00 (άντε 9:00 , να ξεκινήσουμε στις 10:00 ) αλλά να είμαστε αυστηροί σε αυτό.

----------


## ngia

19:00 εννοώ  ::

----------


## ngia

Δευτέρα 21-5-2005 είναι η προθεσμία υποβολής παρατηρήσεων.

----------


## dti

Δευτέρα *23*/5/2005 ή Σάββατο *21*/5/2005;  ::

----------


## ngia

Για δυο μέρες δεν έχει διαφορά, ας υποθέσουμε ότι εννοεί στις 21 του μηνός.

----------


## papashark

Πέρασαν μέρες, αλλά δεν βλέπω καμία ενημέρωσει για το θέμα.

Έγινε η συνάντηση, ειπώθηκαν κάποια πράγματα, ο σύλλογος θα πάρει θέση τελικά ?

Είναι ένα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα, για να το κρατήσει κλειστό ο σύλλογος, ενώ υπάρχει κόσμος και εκτός συλλόγου που μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αφορά ΟΛΟ το δίκτυο και όχι μόνο τον σύλλογο.

Θα παρακαλούσα να έχω εδώ ενημέρωση.

----------


## ngia

Στάλθηκε το επισυναπτόμενο κείμενο για την δημόσια διαβούλευση.

----------


## MAuVE

Πολύ καλό. 

Μπράβο στους συντάκτες

----------


## Vigor

Εύγε, επιτέλους επίσημη στάση προς την ΕΕΤΤ.

Θα περίμενα ωστόσο να υπάρχει και αναφορά στα όμοια προς εμάς 
Ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα του εξωτερικού (Ευρώπης), ώς έναυσμα για την 
πλευρά της ΕΕΤΤ για σύγκριση του τρόπου λειτουργίας μας ως προς τους 
ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας.

Πάντως ένα μεγάλο μπράβο, σε ένα θέμα που φαίνεται να είχε λησμονηθεί 
από πολλούς.

Μπράβο σε όλους τους συντελεστές της επιστολής.

----------


## paneios

Έτσι μπράβο. Συγχαρητήρια  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και ενώ πριν λίγο έκραζα…. Να και λίγο φως… Ευχαριστούμε και καλή μας τύχη… Well done

----------


## dti

Μπράβο για την επιστολή που θέτει ευθέως τα θέματα που μας απασχολούν.
Ελπίζω να ακολούθησαν παρόμοια στάση και τα υπόλοιπα σωματεία ανά την Ελλάδα (Θεσσαλονίκη, Ηράκλειο).
Θεωρώ οτι είναι σημαντικό να φαίνεται (αφού έτσι είναι στην πραγματικότητα) οτι υπάρχει δραστηριότητα σε πανελλαδικό επίπεδο σε ότι αφορά στις ασύρματες κοινότητες.

----------


## fatsoulas

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από εμένα. Πολύ καλό το κείμενο. Τώρα ας περιμένουμε και τις αντίστοιχες θέσεις του υπουργείου. Και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## argi

Xαίρομαι που εκτός απο flames (που δεν πρέπει να είναι θέμα) το ΔΣ ασχολείται και με τα ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο, αν και το συγκεκριμένο το περίμενα...  ::  
Well done ΔΣ.
και αλλα να δούμε πως θα εξελιχτούν...

----------


## xaotikos

Ωραίο κείμενο...να δούμε την συνέχεια. Καλή δουλειά!

----------


## papashark

> Εύγε, επιτέλους επίσημη στάση προς την ΕΕΤΤ.


Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που υπάρχει επίσημη στάση προς την ΕΕΤΤ.

Εάν θυμάμαι καλά είναι η τρίτη μας συμμετοχή σε Δημόσια Διαβούλευση.



Εξέφρασα τις αντιρήσεις μου πριν την αποστολή του κειμένου, θα τις μοιραστώ και μαζί σας, αν και ελάχιστη σημασία έχουν.


1) Δεν θεωρώ ότι χρειάζετε κάθε φορά να γράφουμε ποιοί είμαστε. Όχι ότι με χαλάει ιδιαίτερα.

2) Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που προωθούμε την ιδέα της ευρηζωνικότητας, μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε, ειδικά όταν η ΚτΠ διαθέτει εκατομμύρια για την προώθηση, ίπως προωθούν την ιδέα ένα σωρό κρατικοί οργανισμοί, η ΕΕΧΙ, τα πανεπιστήμεια, κλπ.

3) Ο ETSI (300-328 και όχι 802.11b που δεν υπάρχει) ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τα περί "_ζεύξεις μεταξύ χρηστών μη κερδοσκοπικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων είναι ζεύξεις προς ιδίαν χρήσιν των μελών των δικτύων αυτών και, εμπίπτουν"_. Καταλαβαίνω το επιχείρημα (το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και παλαιότερα), αλλά καμία βάση δεν έχει έτσι όπως διατυπώνετε.

4) Εφόσον η ΕΕ μέσω τον αντοίστιχων ERC/DEC και ERC/REC επιτρέπει την εμπορική χρήση των 2.4, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα επιτραπεί και εδώ, όπως αν επιτρέπετε διεθνώς. Εάν δεν επιτρέπετε διεθνώς, τότε τσάμπα κόπο κάνουμε. Κοινώς θα έπρεπε να δούμε το νομικό πλαίσιο που υπάρχει διεθνώς, και μετά να γράψουμε κάτι βάση τις ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας, και όχι υπό την μορφή ευχολόγιου. Άσε που δεν είδα πουθενά να διαφένετε αλλαγή από το σημερινό καθεστώς.

5) Η ζώνη δεν είναι 5.7..... είτε θα γράφουμε την "ISM ζώνη των 5.8" (κεντρική συχνότητα), είτε θα το γράφουμε 5725-5875. Το ίδιο ισχύ και για την ζώνη 5470-5725 που δεν πρέπει να γράφετε ως 5,47. 

6) Όταν ζητάτε κάτι θα πρέπει να είναι λίγο ποιό τεκμιριωμένο, γιατί η εύκολη απάντηση στο αίτημα για ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών, είναι να πάμε να γίνουμε απλά ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Σαν λύση δε, είναι εξαιρετικά μακροπρόθεσμη, αφού απαιτεί πολλές αλλαγές στα υπάρχοντα νομικά πλαίσια.

7) "βάση των παραπάνω, επιθυμούμε....." βάση των παραπάνω πως καταλήγουμε σε ενα "επιθυμούμε", δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω

 ::  Πόσο είναι το κανάλι που ζητάμε ? Τι πλάτος έχει ? Που στην μπάντα των 5ghz ? Για πιά χρήση ? Με τι eirp ? Θεωρείτε ευκόλος εννοούμενο ότι το πλάτος των καναλιών είναι 20Mhz, ότι η χρήση θα είναι hyperlan, με 30db eirp, σύμφωνα με τον ETSI 300-836 και το ERC/REC 70(03) ?

9) Πως μπορούμε να έχουμε παραχώρηση συχνοτήτων ? Για ποιά περιοχή ? Τσάμπα η με πληρωμή ? Ποιοί θα τις έχουμε ?


Τα παραπάνω θα ήταν οι παρατηρήσεις μου, εάν απαντάγαμε στην διαβούλευση σε αυτό που πραγματικά ζήταγε.

Πλην όμως τι ζήταγε αυτή η διαβούλευση ?

<<Μοιράζουν συχνότητες>> όπως μου είπε άλλο μέλος ?


Δεν το νομίζω, φοβάμαι ότι συμμετείσχαμε σε μία διαβούλευση χωρίς να ξέρουμε ποιός ήταν ο σκοπός της διαβούλευσης.

Από όσο έψαξα ο νέος ΕΚΚΖΣ δεν περιέχει ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ αλλαγή από τον παλιό. Απλά έχουν περάσει όλες τις αλλαγές που έχει γίνει μέσα εδώ και χρόνια με διάφορα ΦΕΚ, νομους, διατάγματα, κανονισμούς, κλπ.

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σκοπός της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης δεν ήταν να ξαναμοιράσει όλο το υπάρχον ραδιοφάσμα (ξεκινώντας από τους 1KHz και φτάνοντας στους 300GHz), αλλά αλλαγές στο νέο "format" του ΕΚΚΖΣ, o οποίος έγινε πολύ ποιό εύχρηστος και προσιτός.

Ο τρόπος γραφής μας (μέσα σε μία λάθος απάντηση όπως τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω εγώ), δεν είναι καθόλου καλός, καθότι αντικατροπτίζει την πλήρη άγνοια μας για το λεξιλόγιο έστω που χρησιμοποιεί η ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και άγνοια των κανονισμών.

Η επιλογή της στρατιγικής που επέλεξε το ΔΣ να γίνουμε "ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών" (εκτός του ότι την θεωρώ λανθασμένη), πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να συζητηθεί σε βάθος σε έκτακτη ΓΣ, ώστε να παρθεί μια απόφαση που έχει δύναμη από την βάση. Είναι ίσως η μία από τις 2-3 ποιό σημαντικές αποφάσεις στρατιγικής που έχει πάρει ποτέ το σωματείο. Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφήσουμε μόνο του το ΔΣ σε τέτοιο θέμα.


_Disclaimer : Πριν αρχίσουν να φωνάζουν οι συνήθεις, τα παραπάνω τα θεωρώ επικοδομητική κριτική. Άμα δεν σας αρέσει ότι κάνω κριτική, σας παραπέμπω σε παλαιότερο μήνυμα μου _

----------


## argi

Ενδιαφέρων σχολιασμός Πάνο... και αυτό, ναι, είναι εποικοδομιτικη κριτική (τουλάχιστον στα τεχνικά της σημεία)... μπορόύμε να τα ενσωματώσουμε σε μια νέα πρόταση??? ώστε να αναπτύσσεται ένα κείμενο αναφοράς που κατά το δυνατόν να καλύπτει το θέμα...?

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

Παναγιώτη, εγώ έχω την εξής ηλίθια απορία:

Συμφωνώ μέχρι και την τελευταία τελεία που έχεις βάλει στον εποικοδομητικό σχολιασμό σου και σε επικροτώ. Καλύπτεις με τα σημεία τα οποία θέτεις πάρα πολλές κρυφές τεχνικές/νομοθετικές "τρύπες" που δεν θίχτηκαν από την επιστολή του Δ.Σ.

Ωστόσο, γιατί δεν τις κατέθεσες σε κοινή θέα (σ.σ. εδώ) ώστε να είναι διαθέσιμες στην ευρύτερη κοινότητα του AWMN, προ της αποστολής της επιστολής του ΔΣ?

Πάντως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, η συνεισφορά σου με τέτοιες τοποθετήσεις μας κάνει να είμαστε ευγνώμονες που έχουμε άτομα σαν και σένα με τόσο ξεκάθαρη διατύπωση και ευφράδεια λόγου επί κανονιστικών θεμάτων. Πραγματικά τέτοιες τοποθετήσεις καλό είναι να μας φέρνουν προς την ενότητα και την σύγκλιση απόψεων, την ενσωμάτωσή τους ως κοινή γνώμη και άποψη. Αυτό είναι που μας κάνει κοινότητα.

Για άλλη μια φορά τον θαυμασμό μου. Από την άλλη όμως, αν δεν είχαμε στείλει τίποτα στην ΕΕΤΤ, θα λάμπαμε δια της απουσίας μας.Δεν νομίζετε?

----------


## papashark

Κοίτα να δεις, δικαιολογίες έχω πολλές.

Είχα ΒΑΝ

Το πήγαν στον σύλλογο που δεν μπορούσα να διαβάσω

Ρώτησα και δεν μου είπαν

Μου ζήτησαν την γνώμη μου τελευταία στιγμη

Είχα ξεχάσει την βρύση ανοιχτή


Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω χάσει σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό την όρεξη μου.

Έχω χάσει την πίστη μου στον σύλλογο, και προχοράω με τον δικό μου ρυθμό. Με έχουν κουράσει ατέρμωνες συζητήσεις που στριφογυρίζουν επάνω στα ίδια, άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν διαβάσει κανονισμούς, αλλά έχουν άποψη. Με έχουν κουράσει πάρα πολλά εδώ μέσα, και κάποιες φορές αντιδρώ λάθος, και το βλέπω μετά.

Στο θέμα της ΕΕΤΤ, έχω καταπιεί σφαλιάρες και απογοητεύσεις, σε σημείο που να μην έχω τόσο όρεξη.

Πράγματα που τα ξέρω καιρό δεν τα γράφω, δεν υποστηρίζω καν τις θέσεις μου με σθένος, δεν έχω όρεξη απλά....

Ξέρω ότι, ότι και να κάνω, στο τέλος θα βγουν 3-4 και θα με βρίζουν, και μου την σπάει αφάντα.....

----------


## argi

Πάνο, 
Νομίζω πως τέτοιες απόψεις είναι σεβαστές και προσπάθειες θεμιτές και επικροτούνται... σε άλλα τα χαλάς βρε Πάνο, στο "αυγόκομα"...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## dti

Προσωπικά δεν θα τη χαρακτήριζα εποικοδομητική την κριτική του papashark.
Απλά αποδεκτή.




> 1) Δεν θεωρώ ότι χρειάζετε κάθε φορά να γράφουμε ποιοί είμαστε. Όχι ότι με χαλάει ιδιαίτερα.


Βεβαίως και πρέπει να υπενθυμίζουμε ποιοι είμαστε και τί έχουμε καταφέρει και τί έχουμε προσφέρει. Ειδικά όταν έχουν αλλάξει τα πρόσωπα που διαχειρίζονται το ραδιοφάσμα, τα πρόσωπα που πλαισιώνουν την ΚτΠ, το ΕΔΕΤ και στο τέλος του μήνα λήγει η θητεία του Προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ.
Θα ήταν τραγικό λάθος να μην υπογραμμίσουμε την τριετή ενεργή παρουσία μας στην ιδέα της προώθησης της ευρυζωνικότητας.




> 2) Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που προωθούμε την ιδέα της ευρηζωνικότητας, μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε, ειδικά όταν η ΚτΠ διαθέτει εκατομμύρια για την προώθηση, ίπως προωθούν την ιδέα ένα σωρό κρατικοί οργανισμοί, η ΕΕΧΙ, τα πανεπιστήμεια, κλπ.


Είμαστε οι μόνοι που προωθούμε την ιδέα της ευρυζωνικότητας *με δικά μας χρήματα* χωρίς να έχουμε εισπράξει καμία επιχορήγηση. 
Με ...ξένα κόλυβα κινούνται (...με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα) η ΚτΠ, τα πανεπιστήμια, κλπ. Δε θέλω να μειώσω την προσφορά της ΕΕΧΙ καθώς και άλλων μη κερδοσκοπικών / μη κυβερνητικών οργανώσεων, ωστόσο το δικό μας αντικείμενο είναι απόλυτα συνυφασμένο με την ιδέα της ανάπτυξης και της διάδοσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.




> 3) Ο ETSI (300-328 και όχι 802.11b που δεν υπάρχει) ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τα περί "_ζεύξεις μεταξύ χρηστών μη κερδοσκοπικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων είναι ζεύξεις προς ιδίαν χρήσιν των μελών των δικτύων αυτών και, εμπίπτουν"_. Καταλαβαίνω το επιχείρημα (το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και παλαιότερα), αλλά καμία βάση δεν έχει έτσι όπως διατυπώνετε.


Ο ETSI μια που σ' αρέσει να τον επικαλείσαι χαρακτηρίζει τα wlans σαν ασύρματα δίκτυα ΤΟΠΙΚΗΣ εμβέλειας. Αν η ΕΕΤΤ αναγνώριζε αυτή την ερμηνεία δε θα είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στην πιστοποίηση του εξοπλισμού μας ούτε και στο θέμα της ειδικής άδειας για τα κεραιοσυστήματα.
Μη ξεχνάς επίσης οτι η ΕΕΤΤ ουσιαστικά έχει αναγνωρίσει οτι οι ζεύξεις μας είναι για ιδία χρήση. (Αν τυχόν το αμφισβητείς αυτό σε παραπέμπω στο κείμενο της περσινής Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης της ΕΕΤΤ για το wlan).




> 4) Εφόσον η ΕΕ μέσω τον αντοίστιχων ERC/DEC και ERC/REC επιτρέπει την εμπορική χρήση των 2.4, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα επιτραπεί και εδώ, όπως αν επιτρέπετε διεθνώς. Εάν δεν επιτρέπετε διεθνώς, τότε τσάμπα κόπο κάνουμε. Κοινώς θα έπρεπε να δούμε το νομικό πλαίσιο που υπάρχει διεθνώς, και μετά να γράψουμε κάτι βάση τις ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας, και όχι υπό την μορφή ευχολόγιου. Άσε που δεν είδα πουθενά να διαφένετε αλλαγή από το σημερινό καθεστώς.


Είναι γνωστό σε όλους οτι στην ΕΕ επιτρέπεται η εμπορική χρήση στα 2.4 GHz, εκείνο που δεν επιτρέπεται είναι αποκλειστική χρήση καναλιών είτε για ιδιωτική είτε για εμπορική χρήση. Χωρίς την δική μας παρουσία το πιο πιθανό είναι να υπέκυπτε κάποια στιγμή η ΕΕΤΤ ή το Υπουργείο στις πιέσεις των πολυεθνικών που λιγουρεύονται τη μπάντα. Και τώρα μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, αλλά η δική μας παρουσία αποθαρρύνει τον όποιο σοβαρά σκεπτόμενο να στήσει εμπορικό δίκτυο στα 2.4 GHz. Πρόσεξε λέω δίκτυο, όχι απλά ένα hotspot, ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένο στο Internet.




> 5) Η ζώνη δεν είναι 5.7..... είτε θα γράφουμε την "ISM ζώνη των 5.8" (κεντρική συχνότητα), είτε θα το γράφουμε 5725-5875. Το ίδιο ισχύ και για την ζώνη 5470-5725 που δεν πρέπει να γράφετε ως 5,47.


Σωστά από μία άποψη, ευκαιρία για συζήτηση, αν θεωρήσουν οτι μας αξίζει να ασχοληθούν μαζί μας.




> 6) Όταν ζητάτε κάτι θα πρέπει να είναι λίγο ποιό τεκμιριωμένο, γιατί η εύκολη απάντηση στο αίτημα για ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών, είναι να πάμε να γίνουμε απλά ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Σαν λύση δε, είναι εξαιρετικά μακροπρόθεσμη, αφού απαιτεί πολλές αλλαγές στα υπάρχοντα νομικά πλαίσια.


Απευθυνθήκαμε στο Υπουργείο που εποπτεύει τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
Γνωρίζει επομένως πολύ καλά το καθεστώς στο οποίο υπάγονται αυτοί.
Δεν ασχολούμαστε με το ίδιο αντικείμενο, τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι από μας, αφού μεταξύ μας υπάρχουν και ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
Με το να ζητάμε να θεσπιστεί ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών, πιστεύω οτι είμαστε απόλυτα μέσα στο πνεύμα του νομοθέτη (που προβλέπει ειδική μεταχείριση για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, αναγνωρίζοντας την προσφορά τους), ενώ παράλληλα δηλώνουμε και τη διαφορετικότητά μας (που όντως αυτό ισχύει, ώστε να δικαιολογείται η δημιουργία μίας νέας ειδικής κατηγορίας ραδιοερασιτεχνών). 




> 7) "βάση των παραπάνω, επιθυμούμε....." βάση των παραπάνω πως καταλήγουμε σε ενα "επιθυμούμε", δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω


Τώρα αυτό είναι εποικοδομητικό σχόλιο; Ας κοιτάξουμε λίγο την ουσία...




> Πόσο είναι το κανάλι που ζητάμε ? Τι πλάτος έχει ? Που στην μπάντα των 5ghz ? Για πιά χρήση ? Με τι eirp ? Θεωρείτε ευκόλος εννοούμενο ότι το πλάτος των καναλιών είναι 20Mhz, ότι η χρήση θα είναι hyperlan, με 30db eirp, σύμφωνα με τον ETSI 300-836 και το ERC/REC 70(03) ?


Εύλογες οι απορίες σου, αλλά αυτά ακριβώς θα τα συζητήσουμε με το Υπουργείο, ελπίζω σύντομα, πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο.




> 9) Πως μπορούμε να έχουμε παραχώρηση συχνοτήτων ? Για ποιά περιοχή ? Τσάμπα η με πληρωμή ? Ποιοί θα τις έχουμε ?


Ισχύει ακριβώς αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω, δηλαδή οτι αυτά θα συζητηθούν όποτε πραγματοποιηθεί συνάντηση στο ΥΜΕ. 
Ευνόητο είναι οτι επιδίωξή μας είναι να παραχωρηθούν γενικά στις ασύρματες κοινότητες 5 κανάλια στη μπάντα των 5 GHz, χωρίς να απαιτείται η πληρωμή κάποιου σημαντικού ποσού. Τώρα αν τυχόν απαιτηθεί τυπικά να πληρώνεται κάποιο παράβολο, δεν θα κολλήσουμε εκεί.





> Πλην όμως τι ζήταγε αυτή η διαβούλευση ?
> 
> <<Μοιράζουν συχνότητες>> όπως μου είπε άλλο μέλος ?
> 
> 
> Δεν το νομίζω, φοβάμαι ότι συμμετείσχαμε σε μία διαβούλευση χωρίς να ξέρουμε ποιός ήταν ο σκοπός της διαβούλευσης.


Ο σκοπός αυτής της διαβούλευσης σε συνδυασμό με την άλλη που διεξάγεται σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα και αφορά στην διαυλοποίηση συχνοτήτων σε όλες τις μπάντες (ΠΛΗΝ των 2.4 GHz και 5 GHz), λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το γεγονός οτι η διαχείριση του φάσματος περνά πλέον στο ΥΜΕ, γίνεται εύκολα αντιληπτός στον καθένα.

Όπως αντιληπτή γίνεται και η επιθυμία σου να μην είχαμε συμμετάσχει τελικά στη συγκεκριμένη Διαβούλευση (πράγμα που θα είχε καταστρεπτικές συνέπειες στο άμεσο μέλλον...).





> Ο τρόπος γραφής μας (μέσα σε μία λάθος απάντηση όπως τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω εγώ), δεν είναι καθόλου καλός, καθότι αντικατροπτίζει την πλήρη άγνοια μας για το λεξιλόγιο έστω που χρησιμοποιεί η ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και άγνοια των κανονισμών.


Εδώ η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ είχε κάνει τραγικά λάθη στη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση για το wlan πέρυσι, το λεξιλόγιό μας σε πείραξε; 
Είμαστε ερασιτέχνες. Αν το κείμενό μας φαίνεται καθαρά επαγγελματικό και συνταγμένο από δικηγόρους έχει τον κίνδυνο να μην αντιμετωπισθεί ευνοϊκά, καθώς θα θεωρηθεί οτι έχουμε (επιχειρηματικούς) λόγους για να χρησιμοποιούμε επαγγελματίες συμβούλους σε μία τέτοια Διαβούλευση. Αν μη τί άλλο θα κινούσαμε υποψίες χωρίς λόγο. 




> Η επιλογή της στρατιγικής που επέλεξε το ΔΣ να γίνουμε "ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών" (εκτός του ότι την θεωρώ λανθασμένη), πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να συζητηθεί σε βάθος σε έκτακτη ΓΣ, ώστε να παρθεί μια απόφαση που έχει δύναμη από την βάση. Είναι ίσως η μία από τις 2-3 ποιό σημαντικές αποφάσεις στρατιγικής που έχει πάρει ποτέ το σωματείο. Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφήσουμε μόνο του το ΔΣ σε τέτοιο θέμα.


Η συγκεκριμένη στρατηγική προτάθηκε και έγινε αποδεκτή από όσους συμμετείχαν στη συγκέντρωση που έγινε σχετικά πρόσφατα στην έδρα του Συλλόγου. Η συμμετοχή ήταν ελεύθερη αλλά σχετικά λίγα άτομα παρουσιάστηκαν για να συζητήσουμε και να δούμε τί μπορεί να συνεισφέρει ο καθένας για να συνταχθεί το κείμενο με τις θέσεις μας για τη συγκεκριμένη Διαβούλευση.
Εκτιμώ οτι το Δ.Σ. σωστά έπραξε, είναι απόλυτα μέσα στις αρμοδιότητές του αυτό που κάνει. "Επιτηρητές" δεν αρμόζουν σε ένα Δ.Σ. που εκλέχθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα και μάλιστα με πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό αποδοχής από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.
Άλλα ατυχή περιστατικά, ή μεμονωμένες αποφάσεις που δεν μας άρεσαν, δεν πρέπει να μπλέκονται με τη συμμετοχή μας στη συγκεκριμένη διαβούλευση.
Εφόσον το Δ.Σ. πετύχει να ξεκινήσει ουσιαστικός και επίσημος διάλογος με το Υπουργείο, θα έχει πετύχει κάτι πολύ σημαντικό.
Η στάση μας συνολικά στα θέματα που θα συζητηθούν με το ΥΜΕ, αυτά ΝΑΙ, να τα συζητήσουμε και να τα ψηφίσουμε στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου.
Δε χρειάζεται κάθε τρεις και λίγο έκτακτη Γ.Σ. μια που και σε αυτές πάλι μία μικρή μειοψηφία σε σχέση με το σύνολο μπορεί να περάσει μία άποψη κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες. Η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία έχει συνήθως μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή.

----------


## papashark

@ argi,

Ποτέ δεν με ενδιέφερε αν θα πιάσει το αυγόκομα, αν θα είναι ευπαρουσίαστα και εύπεπτα. 


@ dti

Σχεδόν πάντα οι απόψεις μας διαφέρουν σαν την μέρα με την νύχτα.

Άποψεις σου, και απόψεις μου.....

Πάντα θεωρούσα ανεδαφικά και παρατραβηγμένα αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά τι να κάνουμε, τα δικά σου προτιμά το ΔΣ  ::

----------


## nvak

Κρίνω πολύ θετική την κριτική του Πάνου και του Δαμιανού.
Το κείμενο ήταν η πρώτη επαφή. Χρειάζεται να υπάρξει και συνάντηση, η οποία προβλέπεται να γίνει σύντομα. 

Λάθη υπάρχουν, αλλά από την άλλη ίσως είναι καλύτερα ο τρόπος προσέγισης να είναι: αυτοί είμαστε, αυτά τα προβλήματα και οι σκέψεις μας, εσείς που είστε οι πλέον ειδικοί και αρμόδιοι καθοδηγήστε μας - βοηθήστε μας.  ::  

Προκαλείς εκνευρισμό στις δημοσιες υπηρεσίες αν πάς με το στύλ του ειδικού. Καλύτερα να ζητάς βοήθεια με σεμνό τρόπο, να λές ευχαριστώ, αλλά απο την άλλη πρέπει να είσαι *καλά προετοιμασμένος* να αντιμετωπίσης τον άσχετο και την κοτσάνα του, χωρίς βέβαια να τον προσβάλεις  ::  

Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν κάποια πλεονεκτήματα, όπως άδεια να χρησιμοποιούν τις μπάντες που μας ενδιαφέρουν ( χωρίς φυσικά καμία αμοιβή) και το σημαντικώτερο είναι ότι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν μη πιστοποιημένο εξοπλισμό ( ιδιοκατασκευές ).

Καλό θα ήταν τα μέλη μας που είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνες να ανοίξουν μία ενότητα, να δηλώσουν ποιοί και πόσοι είναι και να ενημερώσουν και εμάς τους υπόλοιπους για το πώς λειτουργούν.

Ελπίζω μέχρι την ΓΣ, κάπου να έχουμε καταλήξει και να έχουμε όλοι ενημερωθεί, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε και τις σχετικές αποφάσεις.

Η σχετική συζήτηση καλό θα ήταν να γίνει στο ανοικτό forum γιατί ενδιαφέρει όλους τους ερασιτέχνες του WiFi ασχέτως άν κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες ξεκινάν απο το Σωματείο.

----------


## Achille

> ε. Να χαρακτηρισθούν τα μέλη των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων ως ειδική κατηγορία ραδιοερασιτεχνών και να καθορισθεί ένα πλαίσιο λειτουργίας και ελέγχου τους κατ' αντιστοιχία των ραδιοερασιτεχνικών σωματείων.
> 
> 
> Με βάση τα παραπάνω, επιθυμούμε την προσωρινή παραχώρηση στις ασύρματες κοινότητες 4-5 καναλιών στη μπάντα των 5 GΗz, προκειμένου να είναι δυνατή η ανεμπόδιστη λειτουργία του δικτύου κορμού (backbone) των ασύρματων κοινοτικών δικτύων, καθώς η μπάντα των 2,4 GHz είναι σχεδόν κορεσμένη και διατίθεται κυρίως για τη χρήση πολυκατευθυντικών ζεύξεων.


Αυτά τα δυο τα θεωρώ ανέφικτα, και θεωρώ ότι πιέζουμε υπερβολικά, χωρίς να έχουμε το απαραίτητο βάρος.
Έπρεπε να κυνηγήσουμε να ανοίξει η μπάντα για όλους, για να μπούμε και εμείς.

Το να ζητάμε ειδική μεταχείριση είναι πάρα πολύ τραβηγμένο κατά τη γνώμη μου, και δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μας ικανοποιήσει το υπουργείο τέτοιο αίτημα. Θα έχει αντιδράσεις από όλους (ISPs, ραδιοερασιτέχνες κλπ) που έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερα μέσα πίεσης από τα δικά μας.

Το αποτέλεσμα φοβάμαι ότι θα είναι η προτάσεις μας να θεωρηθούν αστείες στο σύνολό τους, με αποτέλεσμα να χάσουμε σοβαρά points που έχουμε και είναι παντελώς δικαιολογημένα, όπως τα κεραιοσυστήματα και τα p2mp.

Έχουμε καβαλήσει και πρέπει να ξεκαβαλήσουμε άμεσα. Σεμνά και ταπεινά θα πετύχουμε ότι θέλουμε, όχι με ύφος και υπερβολές.

Η άποψή μου πάντα.

----------


## papashark

> ... Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν κάποια πλεονεκτήματα, όπως άδεια να χρησιμοποιούν τις μπάντες που μας ενδιαφέρουν ( χωρίς φυσικά καμία αμοιβή) ...


Kαταρχάς δεν ξέρω εάν οι "εφαρμογές ραδιοερασιτέχνη" μπορεί να είναι συμβατές με το hyperlan. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε με το duty cycle της εκπομπής, δεν έχω δει καν εάν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός.

Δεύτερον εάν είναι, τότε πλεονέκτημα έχουμε μόνο στις συχνότητες 5650 εώς 5725 για εκπομπή ως 30db eirp (ως hypelan), κάτι που πρακτικά σημαίνει 3 μονάχα κανάλια (75MHz διαθέσιμα με 20 MHz έκαστο κανάλι, μας κάνει 60MHz για τα 3 κανάλια και μας περισσεύουν 15MHz για πασατέμπο).

Στις συχνότητες 5725-5875 δεν έχουμε κανένα advantage πλην ίσως του θέματος του κεραιοσυστήματος.

Οπότε τι θα κερδίσουμε ?

Ίσως 3 κανάλια στους 5,65 - 5,725 ?

Γιατί να μην δούμε εάν μπορούμε να πάρουμε 255MHz, ήτοι 12 κανάλια και τον ίδιο πασατέμπο ?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Είμαστε οι μόνοι που προωθούμε την ιδέα της ευρυζωνικότητας *με δικά μας χρήματα* χωρίς να έχουμε εισπράξει καμία επιχορήγηση. 
> Με ...ξένα κόλυβα κινούνται (...με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα) η ΚτΠ, τα πανεπιστήμια, κλπ. Δε θέλω να μειώσω την προσφορά της ΕΕΧΙ καθώς και άλλων μη κερδοσκοπικών / μη κυβερνητικών οργανώσεων, ωστόσο το δικό μας αντικείμενο είναι απόλυτα συνυφασμένο με την ιδέα της ανάπτυξης και της διάδοσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.


Μας έχουν δώσει 5,000 ευρώ, μην τα ξεχνάμε....

----------


## papashark

> 1. Επιβεβαιώνονται οι φήμες που θέλουν το ΥΜΕ να αναλαμβάνει ενεργό ρόλο στη διαχείριση του ραδιοφάσματος.


Θα ήθελες να μας πεις πως επιβεβαιώνονται οι φήμες αυτές σε σχέση με το σχέδιο νόμου για της ηλεκτρονικές Επικοινωνιές, και ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με τους παραγράφους ιζ, ιη, ιθ, κ του άρθρου 12 ?


Ακόμα θα ήθελε και το ΔΣ να μας πει κατά πόσο η πορεία και η στρατιγική που έχει επιλέξει έχουν σχέση με τις φήμες αυτές ?

----------


## RF

Υπουργική απόφαση 68000/763
ΦΕΚ 1579/18-12-2002 Τευχος Β.

Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου.
Αρθρο 21 παρ. 10

Η επικοινωνία διάχυτου φάσματος γίνεται σύμφωνα με διεθνώς γνωστές μεθόδους εκπομπής (όπως FCC Part 97,par.311) σε υποζώνες συχνοτήτων άνω των 430 MHz.

Νομίζω ότι μας καλύπτει και επιπλέον οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες απαλάσονται από την υποχρέωση έκδοσης άδειας για κεραιοσύστημα, η μέγιστη ισχύς εκπομπής είναι 50W (47 dbm) ή 10W (40 dbm) ανάλογα με την κατηγορία της άδειας + το κέρδος της κεραίας (εντάξει δεν θα φτιάξουμε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων  ::  ) και υπάρχουν και 500 MHz διαθέσιμα 10GHz - 10,5GHz για τους εραστές της τέχνης και θα έχουμε και καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση από τους κρατικούς φορείς.

Μήπως πρέπει να σκεφτούμε σοβαρά την απόκτηση άδειας ραδιοερασιτέχνη ?

Για συχνότητες από 144 MHz και άνω δεν απαιτείται η γνώση κώδικα Μορς και
απαλλάσονται της γραπτής εξέτασης όσοι έχουν πτυχίο ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ κατεύθυνσης ηλεκτρονικού ή ηλεκτρολόγου ή τηλεπικοινωνιακού ή άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου Α' ή Β'.

----------


## papashark

Δηλαδή RF νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να παίξεις στους 5γίγα με 47db eirp ?


Kάπου έχεις κάνει λάθος....

Ξαναρίξε μια ματιά, την ξαναέχουμε κάνει την συζήτηση αυτή, και μάλιστα είχα παραθέσει σειρά νόμων και άρθρων όπου φαίνετε ότι δεν ισχύ το 50W παντού, αλλά περιορίζετε από τους κανόνες για τις ανάλογες συχνότητες.

----------


## nvak

> Έπρεπε να κυνηγήσουμε να ανοίξει η μπάντα για όλους, για να μπούμε και εμείς.
> 
> Το να ζητάμε ειδική μεταχείριση είναι πάρα πολύ τραβηγμένο κατά τη γνώμη μου, και δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μας ικανοποιήσει το υπουργείο τέτοιο αίτημα.


Δηλαδή Αχιλέα πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει αν θα μπορεί ο Παζαρόπουλος να έχει λινκ στους 5 ?
Εμείς το ζητάμε για μας. Αν το Υπουργείο το δώσει σε όλους είναι δικό του θέμα και δεν μας πέφτει λόγος.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Έπρεπε να κυνηγήσουμε να ανοίξει η μπάντα για όλους, για να μπούμε και εμείς.
> 
> Το να ζητάμε ειδική μεταχείριση είναι πάρα πολύ τραβηγμένο κατά τη γνώμη μου, και δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μας ικανοποιήσει το υπουργείο τέτοιο αίτημα.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή Αχιλέα πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει αν θα μπορεί ο Παζαρόπουλος να έχει λινκ στους 5 ?
> Εμείς το ζητάμε για μας. Αν το Υπουργείο το δώσει σε όλους είναι δικό του θέμα και δεν μας πέφτει λόγος.


Aν πραγματικά παλεύουμε για την ευρηζωνικότητα, τότε ναι, θα πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει να μπορεί και ο Παζαρόπουλος.

Ειδάλλως ενδιαφερόμαστε μόνο για την πάρτη μας και λέμε μπαρούφες...

----------


## nvak

> Ξαναρίξε μια ματιά, την ξαναέχουμε κάνει την συζήτηση αυτή, και μάλιστα είχα παραθέσει σειρά νόμων και άρθρων όπου φαίνετε ότι δεν ισχύ το 50W παντού, αλλά περιορίζετε από τους κανόνες για τις ανάλογες συχνότητες.


Νομίζω ότι έχει δίκιο ο Πάνος. Πάντα το ειδικό υπερισχύει του γενικού.

----------


## RF

> Δηλαδή RF νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να παίξεις στους 5γίγα με 47db eirp ?
> 
> 
> Kάπου έχεις κάνει λάθος....
> 
> Ξαναρίξε μια ματιά, την ξαναέχουμε κάνει την συζήτηση αυτή, και μάλιστα είχα παραθέσει σειρά νόμων και άρθρων όπου φαίνετε ότι δεν ισχύ το 50W παντού, αλλά περιορίζετε από τους κανόνες για τις ανάλογες συχνότητες.


Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θέλουμε να παίξουμε με αυτή την ισχύ.
Αύριο ελπίζω να βρώ το ΦΕΚ σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή να το διαβάσετε.

----------


## RF

Λοιπόν ΦΕΚ 1579/18-12-2002 Τευχος Β. 

Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 1. Επιβεβαιώνονται οι φήμες που θέλουν το ΥΜΕ να αναλαμβάνει ενεργό ρόλο στη διαχείριση του ραδιοφάσματος.
> 
> 
> Θα ήθελες να μας πεις πως επιβεβαιώνονται οι φήμες αυτές σε σχέση με το σχέδιο νόμου για της ηλεκτρονικές Επικοινωνιές, και ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με τους παραγράφους ιζ, ιη, ιθ, κ του άρθρου 12 ?


Δεν έχω χρόνο να κοιτάξω αυτή τη στιγμή τα άρθρα που ανέφερες.
Οι 'φήμες" επιβεβαιώνονται από το γεγονός οτι για πρώτη φορά στα 3 χρόνια που υφίσταται το awmn βγαίνει δημόσια διαβούλευση για νέο ΕΚΚΖΣ από το ΥΜΕ και όχι από την ΕΕΤΤ. 
Αυτό αν συνδυαστεί με άλλα γεγονότα όπως το τέλος της θητείας του κ. Γιακουμάκη στην ΕΕΤΤ στο τέλος του μήνα, η απολογιστική εκδήλωση της ΕΕΤΤ στο Ξεν. "Μεγάλη Βρετανία" προ μηνός και κυρίως τα όσα μας είπε στην προαναφερόμενη εκδήλωση, off the record ξανά, το στέλεχος της ΕΕΤΤ με τον οποίο είχαμε μιλήσει οι δυό μας κάποτε στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## papashark

Ότι πεις.

Πάντως για τους υπόλοιπους, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι πάντοτε το ΥΜΕ νομοθετούσε....

Κάτι που μας το είχαν πει από την πρώτη κιόλας συνάντηση στην ΕΕΤΤ, όπως κιόλας φαίνετε από την πληθώρα τον νόμων και διατάξεων....

----------


## papashark

> Λοιπόν ΦΕΚ 1579/18-12-2002 Τευχος Β. 
> 
> Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου.



Επειδή επιμένω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο νομίζετε, θα ήθελα να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το άρθρο 15 και να σκεφτήτε το πως θα το εφαρμώζετε, καθώς και την ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σας στο άρθρο 21, παραγράφους 6, 7 και 8.

Θα ήθελα ένας από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες να μας βρει την εγκύκλιο που αναφέρει το 21.6, ώστε να δούμε τον τρόπο χρήσης της συχνότητας 5650-5875, όπως και θα ήθελα να μου βρουν τους περιορισμούς χρήσης που προβλέπονται για την υποζώνη των 5650-5875, οπως αναφέρετε στα 21.7 & 21.8 (για άδειες κατηγορίας "1" και "2" αντίστοιχα).

Αφού έχετε πάρει απόφαση να γίνετε ραδιοερασιτέχνες "ειδικού τύπου", ας δούμε τι ισχύει για τους κανονικούς, και κατά πόσο μας συμφέρει....

----------


## argi

Πόσες απο τις παραγραφους του άρθρου 15 έχουν νόημα για ένα ΙΡ based packet δίκτυο? Αναφορικά με το ημερολόγιο βλέπω μια αντιστοιχία με το logging...

Ta 1,2,3,4,6 μοιάζουν εφαρμόσιμα

Τα 7,8 είναι ενγενή χαρακρητιστικά του τύπου επικοινωνίας και δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν σχεση

Τα 9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20 είναι αναμένομενα για κάποιον που του παραχωρούν νομιμη άδεια. Όταν είσαι νόμιμος έχεις και κάποιες ευθύνες και υποχρεώσεις...

Τα 5,12 είναι τα διφορούμενα μάλλον... Αλλά νομίζω πως δεδομένων των διαφορών μεταξύ των δύο τύπων επικοινωνίας ίσως υπάρχει και δοαφορετική αντιμετώπιση.

Το άρθρο 21 παρ. 7,8 μοιάζει ενδιαφέρουσα λύση. Σου λέει αυτή είναι η ζώνη σου κι αυτά μπορείς να κάνεις...

@rg!

----------


## RF

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> Λοιπόν ΦΕΚ 1579/18-12-2002 Τευχος Β. 
> 
> Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου.
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδή επιμένω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο νομίζετε, θα ήθελα να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το άρθρο 15 και να σκεφτήτε το πως θα το εφαρμώζετε, καθώς και την ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σας στο άρθρο 21, παραγράφους 6, 7 και 8.
> ...


Θα ήθελα να αναφέρεις τον προβληματισμό σου για το άρθρο 15 γιατί δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Αν σε μπερδεύει το διακριτικό κλήσης αυτό κάλλιστα μπορεί να είναι το ssid της ζεύξης που εκπέμπεται συνεχώς.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει ειδική εγκύκλιος όπως αναφέρει η 21.6.
Οι εκχωρήσεις στους ερασιτέχνες αναφέρονται στον ΕΚΚΖΣ και για τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή έχουν διατεθει 5650 - 5850.
Οι περιορισμοί του 21.7 και 21.8 έχουν να κάνουν με την μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής ανάλογα με την κατηγορία της άδειας (50W ή 10W).

----------


## sbolis

> Οι εκχωρήσεις στους ερασιτέχνες


Δεν ανοίγετε κάπου ένα thread εσείς οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες για να μας πείτε
τα διαδικαστικά (τι είναι οι δύο κατηγορίες, πόσο διάβασμα θέλει, αν θέλει
morse, τι μαθήματα, πόσα λεφτά κτλ κτλ.) πολύ-πολύ συνοπτικά για να 
μαθαίνουμε;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> ...


Toν προβληματισμό μου για το άρθρο 15 λίγο πολύ τον ανέλυση ο argi παραπάνω, αν και έχω ακόμα κάποιους έντονους προβληματισμούς.

Εάν δεν υπάρχει η ειδική εγκύκλιος του 21.6, απλά δεν μπορείτε να εφαρμώσετε τον νόμο, άρα δεν μπορείτε να λειτουργείσετε....

Το 21.7 και 21.8 δεν μιλάει για την κατηγορία της άδειας του ραδιοερασιτέχνη, αλλά ξεκάθαρα για "τους περιορισμούς χρήσης που προβλέπονται για κάθε υποζώνη".


Οπότε αναμένω τους περιορισμούς χρήσης της υποζώνης.  :: 


Eάν δεν τα βρούμε στην ελληνική νομοθεσία, τότε μπορούμε να ανατρέξουμε στην δευτερογενή διεθνή νομοθεσία.

----------


## MAuVE

> Λοιπόν ΦΕΚ 1579/18-12-2002 Τευχος Β. 
> 
> Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου.


Αρθρο 15 

..... Απαγορεύεται η χρησιμοποίηση κρυπτοφωνίας, συνθηματικών λέξεων ή οποιουδήποτε μη γνωστού κώδικα.

----------


## argi

Φαντάζομαι πως αν ακούς αναλογική κρυπτοφώνία την καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως (παπαγαλάκια)... αλλα στο ΙΡ τι να κάνεις? Για να δείς τι είναι κάθε πακέτο πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις και μετα παέι αντίθετα με το άρθρο 15 παρ 9 περι απορρήτου...

Όπως είπα και πιο πριν τα μέσα αν και παρουσιάζουν πολλές ομοιότητες, δεν είναι ίδια... Οπότε δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αποφασίσει ο νομοθέτης ακριβώς την ίδια διάταξη... 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορώ να φανταστώ βέβαια γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται η κρυπτοφωνία στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες (ειδικά αν βάλεις μέσα και το ΥΠΕΘΑ)... αλλά η κρυπτογράφηση απο τότε που θεσπιστηκε το παραπανω πλαισιο μπήκε για τα καλά στην ζωή μας και αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να το αγνοήσουμε (κινητή, ιnternet κλπ)...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> Λοιπόν ΦΕΚ 1579/18-12-2002 Τευχος Β. 
> 
> Κανονισμός λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών σταθμών ασυρμάτου.
> 
> 
> Αρθρο 15 
> 
> ..... Απαγορεύεται η χρησιμοποίηση κρυπτοφωνίας, συνθηματικών λέξεων ή οποιουδήποτε μη γνωστού κώδικα.


Ε, τότε απλά δεν θα γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο στο awmn.

Περισσότερο με απασχόλησε πάντως το το υπόλοιπο της παραγράφου 5 του άρθρου 5, που δεν το σχολίασες, το οποίο με λίγα λόγια λέει ξεχάστε DC, Games Servers, κλπ κλπ κλπ.......

----------


## argi

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δούμε για΄τι είχε μπει αυτό στην τότε διάταξη... προφανώς ήταν για να μην δράσουν τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα ώς νόμιμοι μεν, "πειρατικοί" δε ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί... ΄

Όμως η πραγματικότητα του 1980 απέχει παρασάγκας απο το 2005... υπ' όψιν ότι τότε κανένας δεν μπορούσε να εκπέμψει στο μέσο (που τότε ήταν μόνο οι ραδιοσυχνότητες) ενώ σήμερα΄οποιοδήποτε μπορεί να παρέχει ή συμμετέχει σε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες μέσω του internet... Αυτό νομίζω κάνει μια διαφορά...

@rg!

----------


## nvak

Ποτέ κανένας νόμος δεν μπορεί να τα περιλάβει όλα. 
Γ' αυτό υπάρχει και η ερμηνεία του νόμου και η προσπάθεια προσέγγισης του πνεύματος του νομοθέτη. 
Διαβάζοντας το νόμο θα διαπιστώσετε ότι ο βασικός του στόχος είναι ο έλεγχος και η πρόληψη των πιθανών προβλημάτων που μπορεί να προκαλέσει ένας άσχετος με τα RF 
( μάλλον κάποιος Πάνος θα τον έφτιαχνε που φρίκαρε με αυτούς που βαριόντουσαν να διαβάσουν τα στοιχειώδη  ::  )

Η λογική του είναι καλή. Αυτό θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε και μείς. Να γράφουμε μέλη κατόπιν εξετάσεων στο Wiki και όχι απλά με ένα 50αρι.

Όταν υπάρχει παράνομη διακίνηση πληροφορίας η ευθύνη είναι σ' αυτόν που την στέλνει - παράγει και σ' αυτόν που με την θέλησή του την λαμβάνει χωρίς να την καταγείλει. 

Οι ενδιάμεσοι το πολύ πολύ να είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κρατήσουν κάποια log για να βοηθηθεί αυτός που θα ψάξει να βρεί τα δύο άκρα. Π.Χ ο κομβούχος πρέπει να ξέρει, το όνομα, την διεύθυνση, τον αριθμό ταυτότητας και την IP που έχει κάθε client του. Θα πρέπει σε περίπτωση μιας έρευνας, αυτός που έχει κάποια στοιχεία να μπορεί να φτάσει στο άκρο. Αν δεν το κάνει μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι συγκαλύπτει.

Κάτι αντίστοιχο πρέπει να κάνει και αυτός που έχει έναν DC server.

----------


## RF

> Εάν δεν υπάρχει η ειδική εγκύκλιος του 21.6, απλά δεν μπορείτε να εφαρμώσετε τον νόμο, άρα δεν μπορείτε να λειτουργείσετε....
> 
> Το 21.7 και 21.8 δεν μιλάει για την κατηγορία της άδειας του ραδιοερασιτέχνη, αλλά ξεκάθαρα για "τους περιορισμούς χρήσης που προβλέπονται για κάθε υποζώνη".


Μετά από επικοινωνία με το ΥΜΕ πήρα την εγκύκλιο 654/15-5-2003 
η οποία θα έχει ισχύ μέχρι την εφαρμογή του νέου ΕΚΚΖΣ.

Η εγκύκλιος όπως αναφέρεται στο 21.6 είναι ενημερωτική και περιλαμβάνει το τμήμα του ΕΚΚΖΣ που αφορά τους ερασιτέχνες.

Για τους περιορισμούς χρήσης για κάθε υποζώνη αυτοί είναι : 
α) ότι αναφέρει το άρθρο 21.1 για την ισχύ εξόδου ανάλογα της κατηγορίας άδειας 
β) ότι αναφέρει η εγκύκλιος για πρωτεύουσα ή δευτερεύουσα χρήση και το συντονισμό από το ΥΜΕ 
γ) κάτω των 144MHz χρήση μόνο από κατόχους αδειών "κατηγορίας 1".




> Όπως είπα και πιο πριν τα μέσα αν και παρουσιάζουν πολλές ομοιότητες, δεν είναι ίδια...


Ψηφιακές επικοινωνίες και δίκτυα χρησιμοποιούνται από τους ερασιτέχνες (όπως ΑΧ.25 αντίστοιχα με το ενσύρματο Χ.25).

Γενικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα μεταξύ του δικτύου μας και της ερασιτεχνικής νομοθεσίας.

----------


## papashark

Παρότι εξακολουθώ και έχω τους προβληματισμούς μου σχετικά με τα άρθρα 21.7 & 21.8, καθότι δεν βλέπω πουθενά να δίνει απάντηση σε αυτό το θέμα η εγκύκλιος, μου δημιουργήθικε ακόμα ένα νέο ερώτημα :

Στους 5650-5850 αναφέρει ότι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες μπορούν να έχουν δευτερεύουσα χρήση, μετά από συντονισμό με το ΥΜΕ.

Μπορούμε να βρούμε τι είναι ο "συντονισμός με το ΥΜΕ" ?



Η όλη συζήτηση για μένα, είναι εάν υπάρχει όντως προοπτική και σοβαρό αποτέλεσμα με την προσέγγιση να γίνουμε καταρχάς ραδιοερασιτέχνες, και καταδεύτερον "ραδιοερασιτέχνες ειδικού τύπου" (εφόσον δεν μας φάνε στην στροφή οι κανονικοί), αντί για την προσέγγιση να ανοίξουμε την μπάντα για όλο τον κόσμο.

Ακόμα αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω είναι εάν μπορεί κανείς να είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και να μην είναι γραμμένος σε κανένα ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σωματείο, καθότι το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και εδώ. Δηλαδή να γίνετε κανεις "ραδιοερασιτέχνης ειδικού τύπου", χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένος να γραφτεί στον σύλλογο του ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## argi

Ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστική η εγκύκλιος μας λέει ότι για την μπάντα 5650-5850 η χρήση επιτρέπεται μόνο κατόπιν συννενοησης με τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΥΜΕ... Αυτά όλα βέβαια με την εγκύκλιο του 2003...

@RF
Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να διευκρινησεις σχετικά με τα ψηφιακά ρ/ε δίκτυα τι γίνεται στα θέματα που έχουν όπως το αρθρο 15 παρ. 5 και 12 που φαίνονται να είναι τα σημεία κλειδια??? Έχει ενδιαφέρον να ακούσουμε τις δικές σας εμπειρίες...

@rg!

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Γιάννη, πολύ χρήσιμη η εγκύκλιος αυτή.

----------


## dti

> Ακόμα αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω είναι *εάν μπορεί κανείς να είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και να μην είναι γραμμένος σε κανένα ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σωματείο*, καθότι το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και εδώ. Δηλαδή να γίνετε κανεις "ραδιοερασιτέχνης ειδικού τύπου", χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένος να γραφτεί στον σύλλογο του ΑΜΔΑ.


Αυτό ισχύει εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## MAuVE

Συμπεραίνουμε λοιπόν ότι οι cslab - nkladakis (5825) τυγχάνουν αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες οι οποίοι είχαν κάνει τον προαπαιτούμενο συντονισμό (coordination) με την αρμόδια υπηρεσία του ΥΜΕ.

Σωτήρη το σχόλιο σου σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## nvak

> Ακόμα αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω είναι εάν μπορεί κανείς να είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και να μην είναι γραμμένος σε κανένα ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σωματείο, καθότι το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και εδώ. Δηλαδή να γίνετε κανεις "ραδιοερασιτέχνης ειδικού τύπου", χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένος να γραφτεί στον σύλλογο του ΑΜΔΑ.


Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα χρειασθεί να υπάρξει "ειδικού τύπου " Το πολύ πολύ να χρειαστεί καμία διευκρίνηση στον υπάρχοντα νόμο. 
Πάνο αυτό μου μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο απο τον "ανεξάρτητο ραδιερασιτέχνη " είναι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνικός σταθμός (κόμβος) που δεν βρίσκεται σε χώρο πού ανήκει σε ραδιοερασιτέχνη. 
Αυτός ο σταθμός μπορεί να έχει την κάλυψη του Ραδιοερασιτεχνικού Σωματείου και πώς ?
Εν ολίγοις μπορούμε με τους 30 ραδιοερασιτέχνες και το Σωματείο να νομιμοποιήσουμε όλο το Ραδιοερασιτεχνικό Ευρυζωνικό Δίκτυο του ΑΜΔΑ?

----------


## nvak

> Συμπεραίνουμε λοιπόν ότι οι cslab - nkladakis (5825) τυγχάνουν αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες οι οποίοι είχαν κάνει τον προαπαιτούμενο συντονισμό (coordination) με την αρμόδια υπηρεσία του ΥΜΕ.


Νίκο χαλαρά  ::  Δεν είναι - ήταν οι μόνοι.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Συμπεραίνουμε λοιπόν ότι οι cslab - nkladakis (5825) τυγχάνουν αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες οι οποίοι είχαν κάνει τον προαπαιτούμενο συντονισμό (coordination) με την αρμόδια υπηρεσία του ΥΜΕ.
> 
> 
> Νίκο χαλαρά :) Δεν είναι - ήταν οι μόνοι.


Ναι Νίκο, 

αλλά τον Σωτήρη (που τον διαβάζω σαν το μέτρο της κοινής γνώμης) τον πείσανε μ' ένα ΦΕΚ ότι η ζώνη είναι ελεύθερη για εκπομπή χωρίς καμία άδεια.

Θέλω τώρα να δώ, αν άλλαξε γνώμη ή όχι.

----------


## RF

Ο συντονισμός πρέπει να είναι ενημέρωση του ΥΜΕ για λειτουργία στην συγκεκριμένη υποζώνη. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό και θα διευκρινιστεί αν προχωρήσουμε σε επαφές με το ΥΜΕ. 

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με ψηφιακά ρ/ε δίκτυα και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. Στο google βρήκα ότι υποστηρίζουν chat, ΒΒS,ftp.
Aς ενημερώσει κάποιος ερασιτέχνης (πιο ενεργός από μένα  ::  ).

Και το σωματείο έχει δικαίωμα να βγάλει άδεια σταθμού (ίσως παραπάνω από μία) εάν αναφέρεται στο καταστατικό του ότι αποσκοπεί στην ανάπτυξη της υπηρεσίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## Vigor

> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με ψηφιακά ρ/ε δίκτυα και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. Στο google βρήκα ότι υποστηρίζουν chat, ΒΒS,ftp.
> Aς ενημερώσει κάποιος ερασιτέχνης (πιο ενεργός από μένα  ).


Αυτό εδώ ζητάτε:

http://www.athnet.ampr.org/

Υπήρξα ενεργό μέλος του στους 144.625Mhz  ::

----------


## RF

Σωστόςςςςςςςςςςς  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο συντονισμός πρέπει να είναι ενημέρωση του ΥΜΕ για λειτουργία στην συγκεκριμένη υποζώνη. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό και θα διευκρινιστεί αν προχωρήσουμε σε επαφές με το ΥΜΕ. .


Συντονισμός στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της διαχείρισης φάσματος σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι μόνος και πρέπει να συμφωνήσεις και με τους υπόλοιπους.

Πχ οι συχνότητες των ραδιοφωνικών και τηλεοπτικών πομπών και αναμεταδοτών που βρίσκονται γεωγραφικά κοντά στα σύνορα, πρέπει να συναποφασισθούν με τους γείτονες (Αλβανία, FYROM, Βουλγαρία, Τουρκία) για να μην πέφτει ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο.

----------


## RF

MAuVE έχεις δίκιο και θα είναι και προς όφελος μας η αποφυγή παρεμβολών.

----------


## klakla

> Στάλθηκε το επισυναπτόμενο κείμενο για την δημόσια διαβούλευση.


Για μια ακόμα φορά το αυταρχισμός του Δ.Σ. αποκαλύφθηκε σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Αντί να επιδιώξει να στείλει ένα συναινετικό κείμενο, που θα εξέφραζε όλες τις απόψεις των δικτυομένων συναδέλφων μας, συλλογικών και μη, *ακολουθώντας αρχικά μια wiki διαδικασία, και στην συνέχεια μια ψηφοφορία επί του τελικού κειμένου*, προτίμησε το δρόμο του αυταρχισμού και της αλαζονείας. 
Έτσι το Δ.Σ. τελικά συνέταξε ένα μεροληπτικό κείμενο, το οποίο σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν εκφράζει ούτε διασφαλίζει τα συμφέροντα της πλειοψηφίας του awmn, παρά μονάχα εκφράζει και προσπαθεί να διασφαλίσει τα συμφέροντα των συλλογικών συναδέλφων, οι οποίοι έχουν πουλήσει στο Δ.Σ. το δικαίωμα της γνώμης τους και της άποψής τους, αντί πινακίου φακής, για τα δύο επόμενα χρόνια (και οι οποίοι φυσικά και ευτυχώς αποτελούν ισχνή μειοψηφία στο awmn) .

----------


## socrates

Γεια σου βρε jason!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## nvak

Τώρα που οι Ραδιοερασιτέχνες του AWMN γίνανε πολλοί, μήπως πρέπει να οργανωθούνε και να δούνε με το ΥΜΕ τί χρειάζεται να κάνουν, ώστε να εκπέμπουν στούς 5 με μή πιστοποιημένο εξοπλισμό, άδειες απο Στρατό κλπ ?

Θεωρώ απίθανο να ασχοληθούν οργανωμένα τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά σωματεία με την δική μας εφαρμογή. Ούτε μέσω Σωματείου AWMN μπορούμε να πάμε στο ΥΜΕ γιατί σίγουρα θα μας στείλουν στην ΕΕΤΤ. 

Οι Αδειούχοι Ραδιοερασιτέχνες σαν ομάδα, έχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες να γίνουν επίσημα οι πρώτοι νόμιμοι χρήστες της μπάντας και να ανοίξουν τον δρόμο και για μας  ::

----------


## papashark

> Θεωρώ απίθανο να ασχοληθούν οργανωμένα τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά σωματεία με την δική μας εφαρμογή. Ούτε μέσω Σωματείου AWMN μπορούμε να πάμε στο ΥΜΕ γιατί σίγουρα θα μας στείλουν στην ΕΕΤΤ.


Μα εσείς δεν είπατε ότι δεν χρειάζετε να μιλάτε με την ΕΕΤΤ και κανονίζατε κατευθειαν συνάντηση με το ΥΜΕ ?

Τι έγινε με την περιβόητη συνάντηση με το ΥΜΕ ? Έγινε ? Δεν έγινε ? Έχει προγραμματιστεί ? Έχουν γίνει επαφές ?



Δεν εφαρμόστηκε το DEC της ΕΕ για πλήρη άνοιγμα των 5.470-5.725 από 30/10 ?




Και..... γιατί να μην πάμε στην ΕΕΤΤ ?

----------


## papashark

Και μιας που έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες από την "δημόσια διαβούλευση", θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε και τα αποτελέσματα της ? Μιας που τόσο καιρό προβάλατε το ΥΜΕ και αφήσατε στην άκρη την ΕΕΤΤ ?

----------


## nvak

> Τι έγινε με την περιβόητη συνάντηση με το ΥΜΕ ? Έγινε ? Δεν έγινε ? Έχει προγραμματιστεί ? Έχουν γίνει επαφές ?
> 
> Δεν εφαρμόστηκε το DEC της ΕΕ για πλήρη άνοιγμα των 5.470-5.725 από 30/10 ?
> Και..... γιατί να μην πάμε στην ΕΕΤΤ ?


Ευγενικά μεν, αλλά δεν δέχθηκαν συνάντηση (από όσο ξέρω). Ενημέρωση απο τηλεφώνου όση θέλαμε !!
Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς φάνηκε ότι μας ξέρουν καλά.

Η ΕΕΤΤ καλή είναι, αλλά θα θέλει πιστοποιημένο εξοπλισμό. 
Ιδιοκατασκευές μάλλον δύσκολα θα γίνουν δεκτές σε ιδιωτικά ή επαγγελματικά λινκ (και καλά θα κάνουν)

Μόνο σαν ερασιτέχνες φαίνεται ότι μπορούμε να νομιμοποιήσουμε πλήρως τα κεραιοσυστήματα και να συνεχίσουμε τα πειράματα με τα RF.
Υπάρχει βέβαια η πιθανότητα να συνεχίσουμε εκπέμπουμε με την ανοχή της ΕΕΤΤ όπως και σήμερα.

----------


## sotiris

Νικο γυρναμε παλι στα ιδια οπως πριν κανα χρονο.

ερωτηση πρωτη
ξερεις εαν εφαρμοστηκε η οδηγια της ΕΕ για τα 5470-5725?

ερωτηση δευτερη
η πιστοποιηση πρεπει να ειναι συνολικη ή αρκει να ειναι πιστοποιημενα τα διαφορα τμηματα που καταρτιζουν ενα κεραιοσυστημα?

ερωτηση τριτη
πως ξεπερναμε την πολεοδομια που δεν εκδιδει το χαρτι, που θελει η ΕΕΤΤ στην αιτηση/δηλωση κομβου?

ερωτηση τεταρτη
υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην χρειαζετε καν να περασουμε απο την διαδικασια της πολεοδομιας, που προς το παρον κολλαει το θεμα?
εαν ναι, πως ξεπερναμε το σημειο στην ΕΕΤΤ που ζηταει χαρτι απο την πολεοδομια?
δηλ. ποιος θα παρει την ευθυνη για το ολο θεμα.

ερωτηση πεμπτη
ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνες, μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τις συχνοτητες που ειναι στον πινακα συχνοτητων των ραδιοερασιτεχνων, ακριβως με τον ιδιο τροπο που χρησιμοπηουμε σημερα τα 2.4 και τα 5 στο wifi?.

η ανοχη δεν μπορει να ειναι ισοβια....

----------


## papashark

> Ευγενικά μεν, αλλά δεν δέχθηκαν συνάντηση (από όσο ξέρω). Ενημέρωση απο τηλεφώνου όση θέλαμε !!
> Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς φάνηκε ότι μας ξέρουν καλά.


Λες να έχει σχέση που απειλούσαμε τον σύμβουλο του ΥΜΕ επί των σχετικών θεμάτων ?


Λες να ενοχλήθηκαν στην ΕΕΤΤ που ξαφνικά αποφασίσαμε να τους υπερπηδήσουμε ?


Μπα.....

----------


## nvak

> Λες να έχει σχέση που απειλούσαμε τον σύμβουλο του ΥΜΕ επί των σχετικών θεμάτων ?
> Λες να ενοχλήθηκαν στην ΕΕΤΤ που ξαφνικά αποφασίσαμε να τους υπερπηδήσουμε ?


Έχει σχέση με τον φόβο του υπαλλήλου στο να ανοιχτεί, να ανακοινώσει ή να υποσχεθεί πράγματα προκαταλαμβάνοντας τους πολιτικούς.

Η ΕΕΤΤ περιμένει και αυτή τον νόμο. 




> Νικο γυρναμε παλι στα ιδια οπως πριν κανα χρονο....


Οι 4 πρώτες ερωτήσεις θα απαντηθούν απο την ΕΕΤΤ μετά την ψήφιση του νόμου και την έκδοση των σχετικών προεδρικών διαταγμάτων.
Εδώ θα χρειασθεί δική μας παρέμβαση.
Γνώμη μου είναι να οργανώσουμε εμείς μία ημερίδα για τα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα όπου θα εκθέσουμε και θα συζητήσουμε ανοικτά τις προσδοκίες μας. 
Σ' αυτή θα καλέσουμε να μιλήσουν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι ( Τύπος, ΑΕΙ, ΕΕΤΤ, ΥΜΕ, Δήμοι κλπ)
Τελικά το να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε προσβάσεις είναι μίζερο και αμφίβολης επιτυχίας.

Για την απάντηση στην πέμπτη ερώτηση θα πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθούν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες του Δικτύου και να απευθυνθούν συντονισμένα αρμοδίως.

----------


## MAuVE

> Για την απάντηση στην πέμπτη ερώτηση θα πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθούν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες του Δικτύου και να απευθυνθούν συντονισμένα αρμοδίως.


Οταν το πρότεινα βγαίνει ο -ξέρεις ποιός- και γράφει ότι κοιτάω μόνο τον κ... μου.

----------


## argi

> *Γνώμη μου είναι να οργανώσουμε εμείς μία ημερίδα για τα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα όπου θα εκθέσουμε και θα συζητήσουμε ανοικτά τις προσδοκίες μας.* Σ' αυτή θα καλέσουμε να μιλήσουν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι ( Τύπος, ΑΕΙ, ΕΕΤΤ, ΥΜΕ, Δήμοι κλπ)
> Τελικά το να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε προσβάσεις είναι μίζερο και αμφίβολης επιτυχίας.


nvak+++

----------


## dti

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ να οργανωθεί αυτή η ημερίδα. 
Ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο πριν την ημερίδα να συγκεντρώναμε μερικές χιλιάδες υπογραφές. Όσο κι αν φαίνεται δύσκολο, προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι έτσι μπορούμε να πιέσουμε περισσότερο.

Πρόσφατα σε πρωινή εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση αναφέρθηκε οτι ενώ στην Ελλάδα αυξάνεται το κόστος πρόσβασης στο Internet, στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο, ο Δήμος συζητά με το Google για συνολική κάλυψη της πόλης με wi-fi δίκτυο...
Έ ρε και να ήξεραν τί υπάρχει στην Αθήνα, είπα όταν το άκουσα...

*Καιρός για δράση και όχι άλλα λόγια!*

----------


## nvak

> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ να οργανωθεί αυτή η ημερίδα. 
> Ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο πριν την ημερίδα να συγκεντρώναμε μερικές χιλιάδες υπογραφές. Όσο κι αν φαίνεται δύσκολο, προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι έτσι μπορούμε να πιέσουμε περισσότερο.


Δεν έχουμε κάποια παράπονα απο την πολιτεία. 
Μπορεί να μην μας βοήθησαν (πως άλλωστε θα ήταν δυνατόν αφού δηλώσαμε αποχή απο χρηματοδοτήσεις !!) αλλά δεν μας δημιούργησαν προβλήματα.
Η ημερίδα δεν είναι εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας και εργαλείο πίεσης, αλλά ευκαιρία αλληλοενημέρωσης.

----------


## Ifaistos

Για τα θέματα της πιστοποίησης του εξοπλισμού και του "παράβολου" , για όσους δεν θυμούνται, είχα ενημερώσει αρκετό καιρό πριν.
Αυτό είναι το..."μέλλον"  ::   ::  δυστηχώς.
Είχαμε πάρει και σχετική απόφαση στη Γ.Σ να κάνουμε κάτι για αυτά, αλλά το θέμα μπήκε στο "χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας"  ::  

Επίσης θα πρέπει καταλάβουμε κάποια στιγμή, ότι ούτε την "κρίσημη μάζα" διαθέτουμε (από πλευράς μελών/αυτών που ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο) αλλά (και όπως αποδεικνύεται στην πράξη) ούτε κάποια άλλη στήριξη (πολιτική κλπ κλπ) για να μπορέσουμε να διεκδικήσουμε με αξιώσεις πράγματα....

(Σημ προς Papashark -> Παρακαλώ μην αρχίσεις πάλι τα "για όλα φταίει το Δ.Σ /Σύλλογος"  ::  την θέση σου την έχουμε "εμπεδώσει" πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα)

Η "ραδιοερασιτεχνική" λύση προσφέρει κάλυψη από νομικά προβλήματα (ακα πολεοδομία) μόνο σε αυτούς που αποφάσισαν να την κάνουν και όχι στην κοινότητα του wifi και σίγουρα δεν καλύπτει την εκπομπή στους 5 Ghz ακόμα και σε αυτούς.

Μοναδική ελπίδα αυτή τη στιγμή - και προς τα εκεί θα πρέπει να κινθούμε και ταχύτατα - είναι η υλοποίηση των Ευρωπαικών οδηγιών.
Είναι το μόνο που μπορούμε να "απαιτήσουμε" με σοβαρές πιθανότητες επιτυχίας.
Τα άλλα, είναι απλός, το τι θα θέλαμε εμείς να να γίνει.... και δεν υπάρχουν πιθάνοτητες να εισακουστούμε. (βλέπε μείωση ΦΠΑ, δικές μας συχνότητες, εξίσωση με Ρ/Ε κλπ κλπ)

Επίσης θα προτείνω την "ένταξη" στις προσπάθειες αυτές και των υπολοίπων wmn.
Μην υποτιμάτε τη δύναμη και την επιροή που αυτά μπορούν να έχουν σε τοπικούς και άλλους πολιτικούς παράγοντες, ειδικά καθώς πολλές φορές υπάρχουν και προσωπικές σχέσεις πολύ πιο στένες από ότι θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν με αντίστοιχους παράγοντες στην Αθήνα.

Με λίγα λόγια, αν ελπίζουμε να πετύχουμε κάτι πρέπει αυτό να είναι βάση των δυνατοτήτων μας και χρειαζόμαστε όλους τους συμμάχους και την υποστήριξη που μπορούμε να έχουμε...

----------


## papashark

Στέλιο, δεν φταίει ο σύλλογος, φταίνε οι διοικούντες και οι παρικούντες. Happy ?  ::   ::  


Στέλιο σωστά αυτά που γράφεις για πίεση να εφαρμωστούν οι κοινοτικές διατάξεις, αυτά λέω και εγώ τόσο καιρό, θα έχεις όμως δει ότι το ΔΣ δεν κινείτε προς τα εκεί, και έχει κολήσει σε λογικές παιδικές, σε λογικές άσχετων που βγαίνουν και φωνάζουν τι έχει κάνει το κράτος για εμάς τόσο καιρό.



Nvak, μάθε εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι, ότι βοήθεια δεν είναι μόνο τα λεφτά.

Μάθε εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι, ότι μας έχουν βοηθήσει ήδη και μάλιστα πολύ.

Η ανοχή που μας έχουν δείξει μέχρι σήμερα, στα δεκάδς λινκς που παίζουν όπου να 'ναι γιατί κάποιοι σαν και εσένα θέλουν να πειραματιστούν φτιάχνοντας feeders για 4.6, γιατί κάποιοι σαν εμένα είδαν εύκολο να κάνουν το B link τους outofband και να κερδίσουν μερικά Mbit, γιατί το ΔΣ διαχώρησε το δίκτυο σε μέλη και μη μέλημ, και προτίμησε να αναπτυχθούν οι δικοί του κόμβοι αντί να δωθεί γραμμή σε όλο το δίκτυο να παίζει στις σωστές συχνότητες, ακόμα και για καταγγελείες εναντίων μας, είναι πολύ μεγάλη ανοχή.

Ακόμα και όταν δεν μας πέταξαν έξω όταν ο Κλαδάκης βάραγε το χέρι στο τραπέζι και τους έβαζε τις φωνές.

Ακόμα και όταν παρότι τους στέλνουμε γράμματα ζητώντας ανεδαφικά και γελοία αιτήματα, συνεχίζουν να ασχολούνται μαζί μας.

Πάρα πολύ μεγάλη ανοχή.


Άντε τώρα συνεχίστε την πτήση στα σύνεφα, μαζέψτε τις χιλιάδες υπογραφές του dti (παρότι ότι στην Αθήνα ούτε 1000 δεν είμαστε και άντε να είμαστε 1500 σε όλη την ελλάδα), ζητήστε μείωση του ΦΠΑ και επιχορήγηση αγοράς Η/Υ από το ΥΜΕ και την ΕΕΤΤ...



Στέλιο, αυτό που καταλογίζω στο ΔΣ και στους παροικούντες στην διοικηση είναι βλακεία και ασχετοσύνη.

Γιατί δεν ξέρουν πως δουλεύει το σύστημα και το ελληνικό δημόσιο. 

Γιατί ζητούν άσχετα πράγματα από άσχετους ανθρώπους, γιατί ζητούν πράγματα που απλά δεν γίνονται.

Γιατί έχουν ξεχάσει πόσο είμαστε και έχουν καβαλήσει το καλάμι.

Γιατί γράφουν και ζητούν, χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει.

Γιατί ζητούν πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να γίνουν.

Γιατί βλέπουν διαπραγμάτευση χωρίς να έχουν κάτι να δώσουν.


Γιατί δεν είναι ερασιτέχνες, είναι άτεχνοι.

----------


## nvak

> Nvak, μάθε εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι, ότι βοήθεια δεν είναι μόνο τα λεφτά.
> 
> Μάθε εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι, ότι μας έχουν βοηθήσει ήδη και μάλιστα πολύ.
> 
> Η ανοχή που μας έχουν δείξει μέχρι σήμερα, στα δεκάδς λινκς που παίζουν όπου να 'ναι γιατί κάποιοι σαν και εσένα θέλουν να πειραματιστούν φτιάχνοντας feeders για 4.6, γιατί κάποιοι σαν εμένα είδαν εύκολο να κάνουν το B link τους outofband και να κερδίσουν μερικά Mbit, γιατί το ΔΣ διαχώρησε το δίκτυο σε μέλη και μη μέλημ, και προτίμησε να αναπτυχθούν οι δικοί του κόμβοι αντί να δωθεί γραμμή σε όλο το δίκτυο να παίζει στις σωστές συχνότητες, ακόμα και για καταγγελείες εναντίων μας, είναι πολύ μεγάλη ανοχή.


Σαφώς και δεν είναι μόνο λεφτά. Τα προγράμματα ιδιαίτερα, δεν είναι μόνο λεφτά. ( συνεργασίες, οργάνωση, διάχυση τεχνολογίας, έμμεση αναγνώριση, εξοπλισμός διακρίβωσης κ.α. )
Μας βοηθούν με το να μας ανέχονται. Απο την άλλη βέβαια καλύπτουν την δική τους απραξία και τον πάτο που πιάνουμε σα χώρα στις νέες τεχνολογίες  ::  

Πάνο πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε ότι το Δίκτυο εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεν ελέγχεται ούτε καθοδηγείται απο κανένα ούτε είναι δυνατόν να ελεγχθεί. 
Τα πράγματα έχουν την δική τους δυναμική. 
Κάνε κριτική στην προσφορά του Συλλόγου αλλά μην του δίνεις εύσημα εξουσίας  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κάνε κριτική στην προσφορά του Συλλόγου αλλά μην του δίνεις εύσημα εξουσίας


Σ΄ αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο.

Κάποιος/κάποιοι, πρέπει να δίνουν σοβαρή γραμμή εδώ μέσα σε κάποια σημαντικά θέματα.

Δυστηχώς ελάχιστοι το κάνουν. Ο καθένας παίζει όπου τον αφήνει το Mikrotik, γιατί δυστηχώς αρκετοί φρόντισαν να διαδωθεί χωρίς να δώσουν κατευθηντήριες οδηγίες.

Η δουλειά στις καφετέρειες δεν ήταν ικανοποιητική

----------

